# My 2 cages



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi. Long time since Ive been on  Well to update you before posting pics, my 3 babies have come to join pettle and they all get on well. Since then I have rescued 3 other girls, mum, aunty and daughter. I was given a old jenny cage from the rescuer but it didnt have shelves or anything. At 1st I added a few wilko baskets but we are now kitted out  

So here are the 2 cages.

3 older rescues cage
(excuse loo in back, had to move cage into light to get a descent pic)  









Took log cabin out babies cage for these girls.









Can you spot 2 girls peeking lol



























The girls, well 2 of them.









Babies cage



























The girls (pettle off to explore new toys :lol: )


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that looks like fun!


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

i wish i could afford cages like that for mine...gotta start saving up.


----------

